# State Wide Fire Ban



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I just thought I would share with everyone that a state wide fire restriction was just released. You can go here to look at more details.

http://www.utahfireinfo.gov/fire_restrictions/restrictions.html


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Good info, thanks.


----------

